# BBA and easy carbo



## biffster (20 May 2013)

i have been told if i paint some easy carbo on BBA 
on one of my plants and some rocks a background 
it will kill it off is this true or possible


----------



## ian_m (20 May 2013)

Correct, but be careful some plants melt with excess liquid carbon in the water.


----------



## biffster (20 May 2013)

only planning on painting on this one plant and 
tank decor i dont use easy carbo on this one 
i use it on another tank just wanted to know if it
worked cheers will let you know how i get on


----------



## mike455555 (20 May 2013)

i can second that, it does work on other types of algae as well besides cyano, if you put 2X the does in (for other algae's) but it will also kill riccia  BBA needs a higher conc. iv found.


----------



## jojouk (20 May 2013)

Melted my anubias


----------



## livewire (20 May 2013)

Just for your info I have used Excel to deal with BBA and not had any problems with my plants, however Vallis does not like Excel at all, so it may just be easy carbo that has the issue with Ricca and Anubias. 

I wish Excel would kill Ricca because I cant get rid of the stuff even tho I want too, little bits keep popping up here there and everywhere!!


----------



## mike455555 (20 May 2013)

riccia is a pain like that :L, i used 2.5 does of easy carbo and it killed mine off... although saying that the riccia outgrew the death, so never got rid of it fully


----------



## livewire (20 May 2013)

mike455555 said:


> riccia is a pain like that :L, i used 2.5 does of easy carbo and it killed mine off... although saying that the riccia outgrew the death, so never got rid of it fully


 
It drives me mad! When I swapped out my substrate I checked everything to make sure every last bit was gone. 3 weeks later I find a decent size piece in the corner 
I got rid of duckweed easily but this Ricca is something else!


----------



## mike455555 (20 May 2013)

how did you get rid of duck weed, i cant seem to shift it, riccia i find easy to rid myself of


----------



## jojouk (20 May 2013)

Send some ricca my way if you find yourself struggling...


----------



## mike455555 (20 May 2013)

you'll probs get a bit with the plants im going to send you  some are floating in with it :L (its abit leggy as well though)


----------

